# Killing coyotes creates more coyotes?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In doing research on the yotes I came across this article and several others echoing the same sentiment (obviously a very far left leaning institution that has produced the article):


> "In an effort to help increase the deer population and also protect grazing sheep in Utah, the state provides money to eight Utah counties to pay bounties for killing coyotes."
> 
> Read the story in in Tooele Transcript Bulletin. Tooele is pronounced (TA will a).
> 
> ...


This article does not specify the theory, but it is somehow to the point of the younger females breed earlier than normal and therefore have more breeding females than would occur naturally...

One thing that I did see about the Colorado program indicates:


> Research in Utah suggests coyotes with pups kill more deer fawns than nonbreeding coyotes.


 Of course, this would contradict the previous theory.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I guess we should just let all the predators go unchecked. :? :roll: 

Every deer hunter should be REQUIRED to kill every coyote on sight!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Only, _and only if_, the local area dominant male is killed. Then it could be possible.
But, I think the direction of the article is pure [email protected]! 
So, less coyotes = more coyotes??? I do think having a few coyotes around is good for gamebirds, however. They put the hurt on the foxes, skunks, and raccoons, etc. It's all a balance that nature will adjust for somehow. I would like to see any (if any) data on a relavant study about coyote population dymanics/ related to deer, etc. :roll:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Killing coyotes creates more coyotes? Ain't so!
I agree with *proutdoors*.

There are lots of variables, however as far as deer populations in Northern Utah is concerned, the limiting factor has always been, and will continue to be, *winter habitat*. Unfortunately we have lost a good deal of winter habitat to housing developments.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Every deer hunter should be REQUIRED to kill every coyote on sight![/quote]

ATTABOY! +1!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

James said:


> Killing coyotes creates more coyotes? Ain't so!
> I agree with *proutdoors*.
> 
> There are lots of variables, however as far as deer populations in Northern Utah is concerned, the limiting factor has always been, and will continue to be, *winter habitat*. Unfortunately we have lost a good deal of winter habitat to housing developments.


+1 True that!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

We all need to do our part in predator control. It never hurts to kill coyotes regardless of the time of year. Many people question why people kill coyotes when the pelts arent good, but there will always be plenty of coyotes to hunt in the winter when the pelts are good.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

There will NEVER be a shortage of coyotes! I don't think that there is a way known to man to comlpletely eliminate them.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29, I would be interested in reading the original story, but the link leads to a "Page not found" error. Any chance of fixing that?

The theory about coyote population dynamics seems counterintuitive and more like someone trying to justify a biased point of view. Still, I'd like to see if the author actually cited some credible scientific work on the subject. I'm a lot more inclined to take something like this seriously if it's unbiased and evidence-based than I am when someone just says something is so and leaves it at that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Huge29, I would be interested in reading the original story, but the link leads to a "Page not found" error. Any chance of fixing that?
> 
> The theory about coyote population dynamics seems counterintuitive and more like someone trying to justify a biased point of view. Still, I'd like to see if the author actually cited some credible scientific work on the subject. I'm a lot more inclined to take something like this seriously if it's unbiased and evidence-based than I am when someone just says something is so and leaves it at that.


Same result here; in searching for the article; here is the same one:
http://wolves.wordpress.com/2006/10/14/utah-offers-bounty-for-dead-coyote-ears/
Read the author's resume, not a biologist, yet he can come up with those conclusions?? I am not a biologist, so I am just as qualified as this nut; I say that he is wrong on all points http://wolves.wordpress.com/about/.


----------

